# Who hobbles their horses?



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

If she gets that panicky on the cross ties I'd be wary of hobbeling her on cross ties. Now she is restrained via two methods and if your horse isn't well and comfortable with one or the other then really think this through. It sounds like s recipe for disaster. 

I'd really seek the help of a trained professional for this one, not some internet advice. This sounds like it need hands on supervision. One bad accident and your horse will probably never tie or hobble the same ever again. 

I'd get her a rubber matt, place it under her feet, tie her up and let her go to town like you suggested.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

SlideStop said:


> If she gets that panicky on the cross ties I'd be wary of hobbeling her on cross ties. Now she is restrained via two methods and if your horse isn't well and comfortable with one or the other then really think this through. It sounds like s recipe for disaster.
> 
> I'd really seek the help of a trained professional for this one, not some internet advice. This sounds like it need hands on supervision. One bad accident and your horse will probably never tie or hobble the same ever again.
> 
> ...


I never said I intended to do both at the same time I dont think thats a safe idea either. Its not like I just threw them on and left her alone to figure them out herself. we stayed right with her. Just because I have never personally used hobbles before does not mean im just some kid trying something out with no safety precautions or common sense. My husband grew up on a horse farm riding and training. Not to mention iv had over 9 years of horse experience myself. I dont think a mat is going to help in this situation anyway I dont only ride in an arena and I absolutly do not intend to ride everywhere with a mat incase I for some reason have to get off and tie her up. but thanks


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

Also since I have had her (almost 2 months) I have tied her with the hopes she would eventually improve and she has not even so much as slightly made progress. Not all horses are going to learn from that method and that is why I am trying an alternative method


----------



## Phura (Dec 4, 2012)

I know there are many different opinions on hobble training horses. I can see both perspectives and feel it depends on the horse. I can certainly see where it could help prevent injury who has become entrapped, and on the other hand I can see how for some horses it can be too dangerous. I also understand it can be dangerous hobble training to both the horse and his/her partner. For myself, I tend to be more cautious and would enlist the help of my trainer for something such as this. Best of wishes to you and your horse.


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

Phura said:


> I know there are many different opinions on hobble training horses. I can see both perspectives and feel it depends on the horse. I can certainly see where it could help prevent injury who has become entrapped, and on the other hand I can see how for some horses it can be too dangerous. I also understand it can be dangerous hobble training to both the horse and his/her partner. For myself, I tend to be more cautious and would enlist the help of my trainer for something such as this. Best of wishes to you and your horse.


I completly Agree with you. All horses are not the same so a one size fits all view is just not logical. My mare even will lift her legs up and smack the walls or if she is by a fence she will try sticking her legs through so In my opinion Hobbling her is a safer choice "for her" I dont belive its for everyone or every horse but I feel its in her best interest. thanks for your reply


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow, so sorry to step on your delicate toes. 

You never mentioned not tying her, that you need to tie her where a matt may not be portable, and I never once thought you were a kid. 

But consider this... YOU A TYING TWO LEGS OF A PRAY ANIMAL TOGETHER! I've had just as much experience as you have had with hundreds of different horses. I'm ok with doing a lot of stuff other people wouldn't be comfortable. When I comes to hobbling a horse can be extremely dangerous and detrimental physically and mentally for a horse. 

There's no shame is consulting a professional, even if its for a time or two, just to evaluate your horse and show you the proper steps. If you have to come to an online forum asking for advice on how to hobble a horse I'd say you probably should be attempting it yourself, I don't care if your 13, 33 or 83. And if your husband is a "horse trainer" why doesn't he have the answers for you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

I really liked this barn that had a tie pole in the middle of nowhere. As weanlings everyday they would take them out and tie them for hours. I thought it was incredibly brilliant.


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

SlideStop said:


> Wow, so sorry to step on your delicate toes.
> 
> You never mentioned not tying her, that you need to tie her where a matt may not be portable, and I never once thought you were a kid.
> 
> ...


I wasnt trying to argue with you or seem like you "offended me" but I felt like you didnt fully read my initial post. you just assumed I would be tying her while using the hobbles and I felt like you just assumed we were not capable of doing this. If I did not say that I was going to tie her while using the hobbles why would you think I was? if you read my post you would have read that we were holding her leadline (not her leadline tied to the wall). Also I do not live in an area where hobbling is a big thing its done more in the south. I dont even know a single "expert" as you would put it in my area that hobbles so I am sorry but I simply dont have access to a hobbling expert so yes I ask for advise on here. isnt that what this site is for? if not I guess we should all stop using it. I was looking for either personal experiences good and bad and helpful advise. Not for people to simply jump to conclusions and basicly tell me I have no business doing it. You do not know me so you clearly cant make that assumption. You could have however actually asked me questions. If you have nothing helpful to offer please refrain from replying thanks


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I understood you were teaching her in the indoor without tying her. But if you don't give the whole story we have to make assumptions. In simple terms... Horse paws when tied, you don't want said horse to paw, you want to hobble break her to prevent pawing. I have to assume your going to hobble her on the cross ties since that's where/when she paws. 

I did post very useful info, now whether you choose to use it is a different story. PS, its a public forum, you can post where ever and whatever you want.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

SlideStop said:


> I understood you were teaching her in the indoor without tying her. But if you don't give the whole story we have to make assumptions. In simple terms... Horse paws when tied, you don't want said horse to paw, you want to hobble break her to prevent pawing. I have to assume your going to hobble her on the cross ties since that's where/when she paws.
> 
> I did post very useful info, now whether you choose to use it is a different story. PS, its a public forum, you can post where ever and whatever you want.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I really dont understand how you can gather that assumption from that. besides a person who truly was trying to be helpfull and not rude would inquire rather than assume and spew out random junk. Also I never said I cross tie anyway. I tie to a post or fence or tree or rail... never did I say "cross tie" but I guess that just goes back to your assuming rather than asking to clarify


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

I too, would prefer you seek guidance from someone with experience hobbling horses. There are too many things that can go serious wrong and cause injury to horse or handler.

However, since you are already hobbling her and it appears you wish to continue to do so, please just proceed with extreme caution! She may totally flip out one day, even if she was perfectly fine the previous several days. 

I would not do this daily. Don't want her to resent having her feet messed with, ending up with a horse who's badly behaved for the farrier. Also, the hobbles will not entirely prevent her from digging - horses have been known to figure out how to canter while wearing hobbles! Where there is a will, there's a way...


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

SlideStop said:


> I understood you were teaching her in the indoor without tying her. But if you don't give the whole story we have to make assumptions. In simple terms... Horse paws when tied, you don't want said horse to paw, you want to hobble break her to prevent pawing. I have to assume your going to hobble her on the cross ties since that's where/when she paws.
> 
> I did post very useful info, now whether you choose to use it is a different story. PS, its a public forum, you can post where ever and whatever you want.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



You are being rude.

PS I am pretty sure it's along the lines of the forum rules.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

bjb said:


> I really dont understand how you can gather that assumption from that. besides a person who truly was trying to be helpfull and not rude would inquire rather than assume and spew out random junk. Also I never said I cross tie anyway. I tie to a post or fence or tree or rail... never did I say "cross tie" but I guess that just goes back to your assuming rather than asking to clarify


Does it matter, if she is left alone confined by rope she paws correct? 

If you don't give all the information people are going to fill in the blanks. You were complaining of you horse pawing when TIED, of course people are going to think you want to tie her legs together to prevent her from pawing. Where? One the cross ties... Your horse's (dont want to assume mare/gelding/stallion) problem area. 

1. Find an experienced trainer. 
2. Let her paw it out (alternative to hobbling)
3. Be careful, this can be very dangerous for both you can the horse

Seems like sound advice to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks those of you who actually replied to my post without being rude. I am officially abandoning this thread. Its obviously not a topic some people on here can discuss in a kind and respectful way. Maybe I will look for a different forum site to discuss things without drama and issues. thanks again


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

bjb, the pawing is related to fear, in her case not enough to fight it but she'd rather be able to make a fast getaway should a predator come skulking about. This is how horses have survived for millenia. My preference would be to teach her to stand in the arena, while at liberty, not even a halter, practised daily for a week. This exercise helps build trust and the routine helps train.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Slidestop, I often agree with you and do still, to some extent- but I think you could be a bit more tasteful. OP asked a fairly common question and as far as I'm concerned, she's done the training correctly for the most part, so far.This is coming from someone that has hobble trained nearly a dozen horses. I realize its hard not to make assumptions with little information, but its not fair to accuse OP of things or tell her she's being rediculous when you know very little.

By the way, her horse pawing at a rubber mat would likely still do the same amount of damage to her hooves and won't fix anything either. Do realize, too, that once this mare is hobble trained she shouldnt NEED to be tied by the halter. Thats the entire point of hobbles.

OP, I don't know if you're still willing to read this thread but if you are, let me know and I'll write you a post on how I hobble train a horse, if you're interested. I'm not sure that hobbles are going to be the solution to her pawing problems necessarily though, because pawing tends to stem from the horse being uneasy and nervous or impatient, and she will likely just pick up another habit if the root of the problem isn't dealt with.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I apologize if I came off as rude, that wasn't my intent, just to defending my position. I also think the door is swinging both ways. My first post was in no way offensive and, IMO, was met with some fire. 

In regards to the matt, it would be, again IMO, better the pawing on cement (coarse sand paper) or dirt (fine sand paper). That's where my thought process was going on that one. 

Best of luck to you OP.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

Endiku said:


> Slidestop, I often agree with you and do still, to some extent- but I think you could be a bit more tasteful. OP asked a fairly common question and as far as I'm concerned, she's done the training correctly for the most part, so far.This is coming from someone that has hobble trained nearly a dozen horses. I realize its hard not to make assumptions with little information, but its not fair to accuse OP of things or tell her she's being rediculous when you know very little.
> 
> By the way, her horse pawing at a rubber mat would likely still do the same amount of damage to her hooves and won't fix anything either. Do realize, too, that once this mare is hobble trained she shouldnt NEED to be tied by the halter. Thats the entire point of hobbles.
> 
> OP, I don't know if you're still willing to read this thread but if you are, let me know and I'll write you a post on how I hobble train a horse, if you're interested. I'm not sure that hobbles are going to be the solution to her pawing problems necessarily though, because pawing tends to stem from the horse being uneasy and nervous or impatient, and she will likely just pick up another habit if the root of the problem isn't dealt with.


 Thank you very much! I would appreciate any knowledge you would like to share with me. I do understand that there is a possibility that it might not help her issues and I accept that. I would like to teach her for other reasons as well. I think it would be an extremly helpful tool to have on the trails because you just never know what is going to happen out there or what your going to have to do. Based on everything thats going on I feel like this is the best choice for her.
I really prefer training my own horses because they dont come with all these pre learned habits and issues but since I have her I feel its my responsibility to teach her and help her learn things that will make her a better horse as a whole. I also understand that not everyone agrees with everything but thats just a part of being involved with horses everyone believes different things.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

It seems to me that you both just felt a little defensive at first and things snowballed. You did give some good advice, just maybe not in the most tactful matter  

Yes, the mat might help a little bit, but my thought it that if she really does paw that much, she might just end up pawing it up and rendering it useless?

Edit- rather than completely rewriting the same thing, I will link you to a previous post of mine with all of the information from me as well as a few others 

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-training/hobble-training-153133/


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

SlideStop said:


> I apologize if I came off as rude, that wasn't my intent, just to defending my position. I also think the door is swinging both ways. My first post was in no way offensive and, IMO, was met with some fire.
> 
> In regards to the matt, it would be, again IMO, better the pawing on cement (coarse sand paper) or dirt (fine sand paper). That's where my thought process was going on that one.
> 
> ...


I am sorry if my initial reply to you seemed "fiery" that was not my intent I was simply trying to explain how you mis understood my thread. Also in my second reply to you I said "I wasnt trying to argue with you "
thanks for your appology I honestly do appreciate it


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

Endiku ... Thanks for the link you have been super helpfull


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

BJB - are you hoping that the hobble training will help her to stop pawing when she is tied? I'm not sure that it will, if that's the intent. The two are different animals. And I would never leave a hobbled horse without supervision, so it's not like she will learn to be quiet when left alone with the hobbles on.

I do hobble my horse and if I ever get another horse, that one will be hobble trained as well. I think you can continue to hobble her daily. Unless she has other issues with her feet or behavior in general, I don't think she will get fussy with her feet over being hobbled daily. However, a small bit of hay to keep her occupied might help 

For the pawing while tied, I would reprimand her. I know you said she does it when you leave, but if you only make it look like you've left then you can still interact. Go around the corner and if she paws then tell her NO! Don't go back to her until she stops. If NO! doesn't work, maybe you can get into a position where you can reach around with a long crop or whip to hit her legs when she paws. You know what discipline works with your horse. The trick is to make her think she is being watched when she really thought she wasn't being watched!


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

NorthernMama said:


> BJB - are you hoping that the hobble training will help her to stop pawing when she is tied? I'm not sure that it will, if that's the intent. The two are different animals. And I would never leave a hobbled horse without supervision, so it's not like she will learn to be quiet when left alone with the hobbles on.
> 
> I do hobble my horse and if I ever get another horse, that one will be hobble trained as well. I think you can continue to hobble her daily. Unless she has other issues with her feet or behavior in general, I don't think she will get fussy with her feet over being hobbled daily. However, a small bit of hay to keep her occupied might help
> 
> For the pawing while tied, I would reprimand her. I know you said she does it when you leave, but if you only make it look like you've left then you can still interact. Go around the corner and if she paws then tell her NO! Don't go back to her until she stops. If NO! doesn't work, maybe you can get into a position where you can reach around with a long crop or whip to hit her legs when she paws. You know what discipline works with your horse. The trick is to make her think she is being watched when she really thought she wasn't being watched!


am I hoping the hobbles will teach her to stop digging? No absolutly not. I am simply looking for an alternitave route for tacking up and handling I do not intend to leave her alone in them for more than a few seconds. I will walk away to get brushes I may have forgotten in my box or grab her grain or whatever else. I have no intention of just leaving her stand somewhere in them. I am only looking for another option to save on her hooves. you would be shocked at how fast she can wear them down. when I say she digs thats exactly what I mean its not simple pawing she literally has dug herself into a hole in like 10 mins. I have tried all the things you have recomended and they do not fase her. I think with her unfortunatly it may be a unbreakable habit like cribbing :/

I might have to try the hay thing too thats a good idea


----------



## katieandscooby (Feb 14, 2010)

I hobble train every one of my horses. The country we ride in, doesnt always pose the ability to tie to something solid, and taking a halter and lead takes up valuable beer space!

I start with a cotton rope. Tie it around their legs in a fashion where they wont hurt themselves ( all my horses are used to ropes and stuff dragging around their feet, if you have one that is not you need to start there.)

I start them in my roundpen, where they cannot hurt themselves, but have enough room to move around and figure out how to balance and stand in the rope. Then I progress to my leather and fleece hobbles. After that i have just plain cheap rope and nylon hobbles i use. Most of my guys have no problem loping the f off in the leather hobbles if they choose to. I usually do this daily for three, four days in a row. I might not progress past the leather ones in those days, but once they get the idea i havent had any issues swapping to a different hobble.

I can hobble them in camp and let them eat grass under limited supervision. We tie them at night for obvious reasons. 

I had a gelding that was much like your mare. He finally got better after being hobbled for two years when i had him tied. But it seriously took him that long to realize that digging to china wasnt gonna help his situation. Once you have filled a 4 foot deep hole. Dug out from packed gravel in a machine shop 3 times you start looking to make your life easier. He as a 7 yr old finally was able to stand at a trailer for a whole 24 hrs without digging a hole.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

These hobbling threads always give me a good giggle...

For some reason people think that hobble breaking a horse or restraining his feet is different than halter breaking which is restraining the head, different body part, same concept. Use the same common sense as you would halter breaking and you will be fine. So make sure you stand in a safe spot and let her figure it out. Its really not that traumatic.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

We hobble train every horse here at the station, and they don't get any special preparation. The hobbles go on in the round yard and we leave them alone (still nearby) to figure it out. 

All the weavers are hobbled for their first tying lessons as well as a neck collar, and if they show a tendency to paw when tied, they are hobbled EVERY time they are tied up. 

We also use sidelines, spider hobbles and collar ropes. Never had an injury worse than some skin off. 

All these horses tend to paw wire fences so hobble training is a must if we don't want them ripping their foot off when they get hung up. Most recently a 2yo got her foot caught up on a wire at shoulder height (don't ask me how) and stood there with her foot in the air until we could rescue her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

*weaners
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

thanks to the last three posters. I knew what I was doing wasnt a as crazy a thing as a lot of people think. I am being safe about it and keeping my horse out of harms way while teaching her. I believe being a regular trail rider there are quite a few situations where it could be a very usefull tool to have.

katieandscooby.. exactly! not only is it bad to have her continually messing her feet up but its a huge pain to have to fill in the holes every time we tie her up

Wild spot.... very good point I may have to consider teaching my yearling as well. best to teach them while their smaller. thanks!


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

COWCHICK77... your right too! my mare didnt seem the least bit traumatized, a little annoyed yes but freaking out in fear? not even close


----------

